# street walker



## starfighter1227 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## damian5000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome.  Is this your guy??

- Damian


----------



## starfighter1227 (Mar 29, 2006)

no just caught him crossing the street .had to say hi.


----------



## damian5000 (Mar 29, 2006)

laughing...Ok...I see now.  It looked at first to me like it was carpet, and the background was a fishtank or some such.  I mean I'm sure it happens in lots of places... But, where are you at that you see tortoises crossing the road? 

- Damian


----------



## starfighter1227 (Mar 29, 2006)

broken arrow ok.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

I do hope this made it to the other side all right?!
I really like tortoises very much and I would not wish harm on ANY of them! Not one! Certainly not this one. But the road seems to have been empty enough for you also to flop down on your belly and take this pic ... and you are still here and posting, so you cannot have become road kill. Nevertheless: very brave!


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool shot! I'd have probably taken him home and made him a pet - I'm a sucker for cute animals!!!

Rob


----------

